# airbag light questions...



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Okay... so i beeped my horn one day, and my airbag light started going off... it's at a constant flash, or was until i pulled the fuse on it causing it to stay on all the time. I checked with nissan and they said it would be 500 bucks... which is stupid in my book... so i'm thinking about cutting it unless anyone has any suggestions... thanks


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

well i think your airbag could have a problem. I just sold my steering wheel with airbag for less than $100 . 

anyways, I could probably get a steering wheel for you if you needed with an airbag. 

if you dont care for it, you can jsut disconnect the airbag warning light behind the cluster.


----------



## Stevie_T_G (Jun 12, 2002)

I had a simular prob with my UK Almera. My local nissan dealer told me that this is normaly due to low voltage to the airbag. So get your Batt and alternator checked first cos that might fix the prolem. (It did on my nissan).

G


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a sentra, and my airbag light came on a few days before my alternator died. I would suggest the same as Stevie_t_g and go get it checked


----------



## afaeguy (Jan 14, 2003)

are you the original owner of the car? b/c when i got mine it had been in an accident...they replaced the airbags but not the airbag computer...900 bucks that coulda been spent doing something else....so if worse comes to worse i would have dealership check out the computer.

John


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

remember Nissan warrantys there SRS system for life.

Just a thought to remember.


----------

